# [PCW-S] Auch Videos können Malware einschleusen



## Newsfeed (20 November 2006)

Antivirus-Hersteller und Sicherheitsfirmen warnen vor verseuchten Videos für den Real Player, die Links auf präparierte Websites enthalten. Diese Seiten versuchen dann Malware einzuschleusen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

